# Some work that i have done.



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Light shave on mk5 rabbit
























e46 m3 front end
























r32 valve cover








my corrado
















94 corrado


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

looks like good stuff man, i love being a bodyman and painter :thumbup:


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

nice work man


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

heeeeeeeyyyy buuuddddyyy!

this dude is a legit. btw


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

bmxrado said:


>


LOVE this color :thumbup: good work


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Now do my corrado.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

ship it over:thumbup:


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Bump. Want to see more :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

wow


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

More of that corrado! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

Work is sick and top notch... wish I had loot or you did work pro bono hahaha.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks guys i been busy thats why i havent been able to post more heres a few other things i been working on.
e92 m3 csl trunk with oem finish on inside
























smoothed plate holes color matched grill surrounds and painted lower lip








Rallye
both lower quarters were caked with mud had to strip them an redo them.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

mk4 shaved bay im doing now








this is just final coat to fill in any spot welds or gouges, this is not mud


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

looks good, love the color on the 'rado


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

Its not very often someone posts good quality work in here. Half the time i wanna shoot myself after venturing into this forum haha. Props man :thumbup:


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

bmxrado said:


> mk4 shaved bay im doing now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at first glance i thought this was a fill coat... i was thinking about how much i would hate to be the one sanding on it... then i actually read it. :laugh:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

MyCarIsRed said:


> at first glance i thought this was a fill coat... i was thinking about how much i would hate to be the one sanding on it... then i actually read it. :laugh:


haha ya its not to bad the mini da go most of the big stuff:thumbup:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Today i did some color match/carbon parts for a e46 m3.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey man, is that the # to your shop, the 856# ?

i might have to look you up in a few months to spray my cabby !


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

redzone98 said:


> Hey man, is that the # to your shop, the 856# ?
> 
> i might have to look you up in a few months to spray my cabby !


Yes thats my number, give me a shout when your ready maybe we can set something up :thumbup:


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

How far are you from Baltimore, MD? I am looking to get some work done on my Passat wagon. I have a Reiger front lip and a OEM style hatch spoiler. I also want to get the factory lowers color matched. I would drive to get thatg quality of work done, especially from a Dub person. Thanks.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

bmxrado said:


> Yes thats my number, give me a shout when your ready maybe we can set something up :thumbup:


im doing the rough prep myself, i have your #, ill be giving you a shout in the spring !

BTW AMAZING work, some real Skill there !


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

qcoffey said:


> How far are you from Baltimore, MD? I am looking to get some work done on my Passat wagon. I have a Reiger front lip and a OEM style hatch spoiler. I also want to get the factory lowers color matched. I would drive to get thatg quality of work done, especially from a Dub person. Thanks.


I'm about a hour and forty five mins away from baltimore.:thumbup:


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

I sent an PM. :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice work :thumbup: I could really use your knowledge about some bodywork with my gti.
I wish you were closer to me.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Sanded the mk4 bay down fixed any little imperfections and got it reprimed last night.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

mk4 bay and shell finished.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah great work manopcorn:


----------



## bizurk (Jan 29, 2010)

skydive_007 said:


> LOVE this color :thumbup: good work


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Dave is the man!!! I was bored at work so I tossed some pics of the paint work he did for me. If anyone wants more in depth pics, check out my build.. the first 2 pages are all Dave's work. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4924252-Burgundy-Build


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Real Nice Stuff- 
Where are you located, fellow BMXer?:thumbup:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

2slogetta said:


> Real Nice Stuff-
> Where are you located, fellow BMXer?:thumbup:


 I'm located in pitman nj 08071, I am a fellow bmxer i havent rode in a few months due to work though


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

bmxrado said:


> I'm located in pitman nj 08071, I am a fellow bmxer i havent rode in a few months due to work though


 how crazy. I cruise into the bodywork section to poke around and find a guy who lives *1 TOWN AWAY* from me. I live in Clayton, just picked up my 2nd MKIV GTI and I'm looking to do a respray. We should talk, hit me up with a PM. I don't have a ton of dinero though  


Edit: now that I look back through the pics, I know EXACTLY where the shop is, or at least where the pics of the black bimmer were taken. I drive down that street to visit friends in Pitman. :thumbup:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Thats awesome shoot me a email or pm whichever works best for ya. 

Heres a lip i did over the weekend for a E46 m3.


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

PM'ed :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Dave is that lip for the dude's M3 that parks with your Porsche?


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

Love seeing work like this. Keep documenting it man. :thumbup:

Q. What body filler are you working with?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> Dave is that lip for the dude's M3 that parks with your Porsche?


Nah that one is a carbon black coupe this lip was for a topaz blue vert.




renngolf said:


> Love seeing work like this. Keep documenting it man. :thumbup:
> 
> Q. What body filler are you working with?


I use 3m and evercoat products


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Color matched lips for a e46 m3


----------



## AHKustomz (Apr 1, 2005)

man after my own heart you do good work bro clean and correct


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm in the middle of painting the rallye and figured i would post up a few pics of it.
Basecoat


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks good Dave. :thumbup:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Holy crap your work is amazing!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Finished pics of the rallye shell.


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

great work! is that the rallye that was raffled?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

vwovw said:


> great work! is that the rallye that was raffled?


Nope:thumbup:


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

u spraying waterborne yet? looking good as always :thumbup:


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

holy s**t, that is awesome work man! you sir are one of the very few out there that knows his stuf and actually takes pride in it.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

I enjoy fresh paint pictures... Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## mahoney (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm always paranoid about color match when painting all the panels off the car on full respray. You ever have any issues with this? Is there a trick to it? I haven't tried doing a complete car with all the panels off but have been fine with shooting a fender off and doing a blend panel with the door. Work looks great. Here is a link to some of my work http://eurowerks.org/showthread.php?t=22130


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

hes actually the one that talked me into painting my corrado in panels. i was new to it then but i did it and it looks awesome. ive done it multiple time after that and its fine as long as you use from the same mix normally. or if you get more paint its mixed the same or the same variant. with most base coat once you have coverage the color doesnt change with more coats. but definitely best to do same number of coats on every panel just in case.


----------



## mahoney (Apr 17, 2003)

I was just thinking that it could change depending on how a metallic would lay down. Colors can change depending on gun technique with flop of metallics and such. If you're a robot I don't think it would matter. I worked in a paint department where we painted all new panels off the car and then the body tech would hang them versus jambing the parts, hanging them, then painting the car assembled which is what we did at a different shop. I don't recall any issues doing the panels off at the first shop mentioned but I wasn't the painter there.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

just orient the parts as if they were hanging on the car.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> just orient the parts as if they were hanging on the car.


this. thats what people usually do wrong when painting parts off the car. they have to be sitting just like they would on the car. if you have to do them in a separate load or time keep track of humidity, air pressures, temp, etc. try to keep it all as close as possible. should have no issues


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Finished pic of the R28


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for sharing! I see a whole lot of talent. Great work, don't stop:beer::thumbup:


----------



## CantKillDaWabbit (Jun 5, 2011)

awesome work!! 

i hope to be doing what you are in the future. I'm full time paint prep at a real nice shop in my area. edging parts and some small jobs. it definitely makes it a whole lot more interesting when painting high end stuff like you are! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

Great work I followed the corrado burgundy build awhile ago and loved it. You have talent.

I'm slowly learning body work and shaving. Would you mind sharing your filler brand choices and technique.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Mean 'n Green86 said:


> Great work I followed the corrado burgundy build awhile ago and loved it. You have talent.
> 
> I'm slowly learning body work and shaving. Would you mind sharing your filler brand choices and technique.


Thanks i use 3m platnium plus mud and evercoat products


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Mk2 i painted last weekend.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

Flawless work dave! Is that Stober's rallye?


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

Excellent work!:thumbup:
I'm in love with the Rado and Bimmer colors on page 1....


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Finished up the orange mk2 parts on friday.


----------



## mattgrayvw (Jan 6, 2007)

Great work:beer:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Great work man! Any updates here?


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

JDIEM said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:





bmxrado said:


> Thanks i use 3m platnium plus mud and evercoat products


im partial to alot of eastwoods products but I'm defiantely going to look into evercoat and platnium products because you use them


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Its been a while since i updated, so heres some new pics. If you wanna see more work visit http://www.facebook.com/slawbuilt 

Audi A4 color change


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Some work on my buddy breezy's miata.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

I wish I were closer :what:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

GTi2OV said:


> I wish I were closer :what:


You cant put distance on good work


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Other small jobs.
s4 hood
































mk6 tdi


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

mk3 gti project.
























Back from media blasting


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

bmxrado said:


> Other small jobs.
> s4 hood


Are the louvers prefabbed pieces you bought? If so, from where?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## haYnGTi (Sep 19, 2005)

top notch work :thumbup: That caged mk III looks like a serious project


----------



## VeeDubGolf (May 24, 1999)

haYnGTi said:


> top notch work :thumbup: That caged mk III looks like a serious project


 :thumbup: 

bump


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Such killer work!!! :beer:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice work dude!! :thumbup:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Finished pics of the miata.


----------



## 91golfKB (Aug 24, 2011)

Thats it im moving to jersey...


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

where in jersey are you? need a bunch of things done on the car. 

cheers


----------



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

That looks sweet.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

EuroGruppe said:


> where in jersey are you? need a bunch of things done on the car.
> 
> cheers


blackwood nj 08012


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

haha.. blackwood


----------



## nobeel (Apr 3, 2012)

That is really awesome architecture, this is more than the original work I believe. 
Thanks for sharing this great information.
Keep it up.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

I think i just saw pics of the finished MK3 project  Gorgeous car! :thumbup: 

Any more pics or a build thread maybe!?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

G535 said:


> I think i just saw pics of the finished MK3 project  Gorgeous car! :thumbup:
> 
> Any more pics or a build thread maybe!?


 Heres the build thread if you didnt see it. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5695972-Dave-Bruno-s-Desert-Sage-MK3-Build-thread-SLAW


----------



## Bizob (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

bmxrado said:


> Heres the build thread if you didnt see it.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5695972-Dave-Bruno-s-Desert-Sage-MK3-Build-thread-SLAW


 Not spending much time the MK3 forums  

Great build! Love the color and the quality is superb


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Heres some more stuff to check out. If you wanna see more up to date stuff follow me on fb or ig.
www.facebook.com/slawbuilt IG Bmxrado_slawbuilt

Mild shaved bay in a rado.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

amazing work :beer:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Check out www.slawbuilt.com for finished projects and to see whats currently going on!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bmxrado said:


> Check out www.slawbuilt.com for finished projects and to see whats currently going on!


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome work. I've done some body work like this before also and I was just wondering why you masked off the other part of the hood when you primed it on the MK6?










You were going to sand down the entire hood anyway since you painted it, right? So would a little primer overspray really have mattered? When I was fixing spots on my hood I didn't even mask them because the whole thing was being sprayed...


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

I would say to reduce the amount of overspray and sanding. Probably took like 2 minutes to mask the hood of and like an hour to completely sand a hood smooth.


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

Noodleboy said:


> I would say to reduce the amount of overspray and sanding. Probably took like 2 minutes to mask the hood of and like an hour to completely sand a hood smooth.


Yeah...but primer overspray comes off pretty easy...and with the guns nowadays you can really set it to have a tight spray pattern.

You could be entirely right, though. Was just wondering.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

ElliottG said:


> Yeah...but primer overspray comes off pretty easy...and with the guns nowadays you can really set it to have a tight spray pattern.
> 
> You could be entirely right, though. Was just wondering.


I'm glad you didnt have to worry about overspray when you were spot priming your hood, I on the other hand care about possibly getting overspray on other parts of my clients cars.


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

bmxrado said:


> I'm glad you didnt have to worry about overspray when you were spot priming your hood, I on the other hand care about possibly getting overspray on other parts of my clients cars.


...but didn't you basically shoot half of the whole car...unless you were talking about other cars in your shop which...wouldn't make much sense then if you masked it or not lol.

I'm not beating on you or your methods or anything...just curious to learn.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

its always easier to spend 10 minutes to mask something up then spend 30 min trying to clean up over spray. especially say on other things that arent getting painted like glass or trim.


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

bmxrado said:


> I'm glad you didnt have to worry about overspray when you were spot priming your hood, I on the other hand care about possibly getting overspray on other parts of my clients cars.


Not often you can find a company that actually cares about their clients. :thumbup:


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

corrado_sean2 said:


> its always easier to spend 10 minutes to mask something up then spend 30 min trying to clean up over spray. especially say on other things that arent getting painted like glass or trim.


Maybe people misunderstood what I meant...obviously he had to cover the whole car, bumper, etc. I'm just wondering why he masked off part of the hood since he was going to paint it anyway?

EDIT: Oh...I guess he didn't feel like cutting the plastic so he just taped it around the hood.

Anyway back on topic...really nice work!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

ElliottG said:


> Maybe people misunderstood what I meant...obviously he had to cover the whole car, bumper, etc. I'm just wondering why he masked off part of the hood since he was going to paint it anyway?
> 
> EDIT: Oh...I guess he didn't feel like cutting the plastic so he just taped it around the hood.
> 
> Anyway back on topic...really nice work!


Your questions hurt my head, i covered the whole car in plastic then cut out a smaller area on the hood where it needed primer its not that complicated.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

haha, i am also confused. primer over spray sucks.


----------

